# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > سوال: DDD یا Domain Driven Design چیست ؟

## EnKamran

سلام دوستان، من در مورد اینکه این DDD چی هست سوال دارم، آموزش نمی خوام که سایت معرفی کنید، فقط در همین جد که چی هست و کارش چیه و فقط تیتر وار بگید چطوری پیاده سازی میشه همینن.

خیلی مقالات لاتین و فارسی خوندم اما متوجه نمیشم به چه دردی می خوره و چی هست. ممنون

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

یک "تفکر" برای پیاده سازی نرم افزاری هست. لایه های مختلفی در این سبک وجود دارند. پیشنهاد می کنم کتاب  Professional ASP.NET Design Patterns نوشته ی Scott Millett از انتشارات Wrox رو بخونی. در اون به خوبی با این تفکر آشنا میشی.

موفق باشید.

----------


## linspire

من هم دنبالش هستم ببینم چیه 
http://behrooz123.blogfa.com/post-91.aspx
معماری مدل محور (MDA) و طراحی حوزه محور (DDD) چیست؟
معماری مدل محور (MDA) چیست؟
معماری مدل محور (Model Driven Architecture) رویکردی برای طراحی نرم‌افزار است که برای توسعه سیستم‌های نرم‌افزاری به کار می‌رود. این معماری مجموعه‌ای از راهبردها را برای ساختاربندی معیارها و خصوصیات که به عنوان مدل شناخته می‌شوند را مهیا می‌کنند. MDA نوعی از مهندسی حوزه (domain engineering) است و مهندسی مدل محور (MDE) سیستم‌های نرم‌افزاری را پشتیبانی می‌کند.

----------

